# Cat confidence



## nelson6 (Apr 24, 2012)

I need some advice please.

We adopted 2 one-year old beautiful black cats (think I've managed to attach a pic) 8 weeks ago now. They are not brothers but were taken in from the same multicat household by the rescue centre. They are really, really timid and were in hiding for the first week or two but have slowly come out of themselves. While they always come to greet you when you come in the house now, and roll around the floor for tickles, we cannot pick them up and any move to do so results in them running off and hiding. They still startle easily, and will run off in a panic if you move too fast near them. Any touching is on their terms, which we respect. 

So, advice needed on the timings of doing so and the best way to introduce them to the great outdoors. We would not be able to get a harness or collar near them yet, and I am worried about letting them out and they get spooked and run off.
They will need a vet visit soon too, so catching them to put then in a carrier will be fun.

Thanks in advance for your advice wonderful people.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Ooh what handsome boys!

Our black male is also not too keen on being picked up, and very very rarely sits on a lap. Like once, ever! I don't think it's typical of black males. but maybe just coincidence.

I don't know about introducing cats to outside, as ours has always been out, but for getting them used to their cat carriers... I'd suggest leaving the carriers down permanently as familiar shelters and put treats in them every so often - like twice a day - so they boys get used to going in to get the treats. If they get settled in the carriers you can try closing the door for a bit and feeding more treats whilst they're inside. They should soon think that the carriers are pretty cool, and when the vet appointment comes around they might hopefully climb in quite easily.

I suppose for letting them out, best to do so only when you're very confident that they're happy that home is definitely home. Maybe let them out just before dinner time so they won't stray too far at first.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

firstly thankyou for adoptingthey look sooooooooo like my boy who came from a litter of 3 blk boys i really should have got two but didnt think it would be nice/fair to leave one on his own 

secondly i agree very much with cocotrio ,good advice about carrier, and not letting out till really very settled and feel at home , harness is a good idea when you can ,and yes to making them want to come back in for food , pick a lovely sunny day when u can stay out there relaxing and enteraining them in the garden which they will then regard as an extension of their home and terrotity and hopefully wont want to go any futher 

as for them being easily startled, thets to be expected at first and with time patience and love and Dreamies they will soon be all over you, the more relaxed you are the more they will be,, they are beautiful boys and i am definately excited to hear how they get on on their new adventure with you .. lots more pics please


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Is there really a book titled 'Know Your Cat' in the photo?! What lucky boys they are! :biggrin:


----------



## nelson6 (Apr 24, 2012)

The books quite good but very general, which is why I come here for advice :biggrin:
At the moment, if you point anything at them like a camera......gone! That pic was a fluke!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Keep them indoors as long as you can.
These are cats that will not (yet) come home when you call them, and 8 weeks isn't all that long for a cat to get settled, anyway. I have had several shy and timid cats, and your approach is perfect: all contact on their terms is the way forward.

There are a few things you could try, though...
first of all, buy a feliway diffuser. It contains 'happy, relaxed cat' pheromones and will make them feel more at home and more relaxed.

To bond with them, you could let them into a room and follow them there and close the door, so you are alone with them. Do not approach or even acknowledge them, but behave like a non-aggressive cat would, go about your own business, calm and relaxed, and do not make eye contact but occasionally look just past them with half-closed eyes and blink slowly.

If you sit down on the floor (their level) and just read to them in a gentle voice, they get used to your voice and to your presence. When they come up to you, do not offer any attention, but only react to their advances.

This one on one (or two on one, in your case) contact helps them to bond with you, and leaving the initiative with them will boost their confidence.


----------



## nelson6 (Apr 24, 2012)

have taken your advice and been putting fav treats in the basket and both go in no issue, so thats a big phew! :thumbup1:

booking a couple of days off next week so i have a looong weekend to introduce the boys to the garden....im so nervous about it but i guess i need to man up and expect them to go a wandering...... 

plan is to just let them out while im home at first but still keep them in at night for a bit longer.

any other view on this plan of action most welcome


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would always shut them indoors over night. Night time is when most cats get injured, either by traffic, or in fights with other cats. Black cats in particular are more at risk of being hit by cars at night, though you can reduce the risk to some extent by putting those high-viz safety-snap collars on them (if they will wear them) 

My cats are trained to come in by 10.30 pm. They always come back straight away as they get their supper then (a big dish of their favourite food). 
After that they are settled down in the sitting room for the night, with water bowl, and litter trays. The cat flap is unlocked next morning at 9 am.

Cats like routine, it reassures them, makes them feel safe. They can be trained to follow the routine you set for them, as long as you start as you mean to go on.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

My male tabby goes out at night but he has the freedom to come back in as I have a cat flap. They look like my little black girl, lovely boys. I let him out on a weekend first time and left the door open all day so he could pop in and out. Both are not keen on being picked up although they will tolerate it for a few minutes.


----------



## nelson6 (Apr 24, 2012)

They have been here with us for 9 weeks now, and although I would like to keep them inside for as long as possible, they have obviously been outside cats before and are just itching to get outside now. I'd rather it was on my terms rather than them scooting out the door when it's opened, which one has tried to do already.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, sorry if I am repeating what others have said 

One of my cats was VERY timid when I got him. We couldn't walk near/past him or anything - it takes time, lots of patients and even more treats! Yours have been there a while so should be used to your voice. But try get them in a routine with food. So for example when you put dinner down call their names/dinner and make a fuss out of it. Then if you ever need them to come in from outside you can do this! Or do this with treats.
It takes time but Its worth it - I promise. I've had my two for 6 months and my timid one has only started jumping on the sofa. Once he even sat on my lap! Albeit it was only for about 3 seconds! But that counts! Plus i have even managed to pick him up! 
The advice I was given for my shy one was to base when I let them out on him, as he is more likely to run away. When you do let them out, do it before food. They won't stray far!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

It's really, really tricky isn't it. Four years ago we adopted two adult cats 6 months apart and both were extremely scared of people. We kept them in for about 3 months before they were let outside, and even then they weren't bonded to us. One of them approached me for fuss about a month ago for the very first time. We didn't put them on harnesses but did put them outside in a dog crate to get used to their surroundings. 

Both were absolutely fine and neither went missing. If we had kept ours in until they were totally bonded and confident with us then Marley would have been stuck indoors for about 18 months and Mia still would be.


----------

